# MMA lingo



## Josh72

I hear words often that sound like they're made up, but everybody knows them, except me. Anyone else have a word they don't know, post it there.

What's a **** choke?


----------



## MoopsiePuffs

a **** choke is just a front choke, but during Hamill vs Boetsch Rogan coined it the **** choke. simple hand round the throat pinning your opponent to the mat while raining down punches, significantly reducing the amount of head movement available to your opponent.


----------



## jasvll

What does 'tightening the banana hammock' mean?


----------



## doburg717

jasvll said:


> What does 'tightening the banana hammock' mean?


when someone gives you a reach around while stroking your nuts singing bannana boat


----------



## Fedor>all

davelewis2k6 said:


> a **** choke is just a front choke, but during Hamill vs Boetsch Rogan coined it the **** choke. simple hand round the throat pinning your opponent to the mat while raining down punches, significantly reducing the amount of head movement available to your opponent.


Was it Hamill/Boetsch? I thought it was Jardine/Silva?


----------



## jasvll

Fedor>all said:


> Was it Hamill/Boetsch? I thought it was Jardine/Silva?


 I know Rogan's called it at least twice.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs

first time was Hamill/Boetsh when Hamill had him pinned against the cage from the top. He then said it during the Silva fight like 3 UFC's later.


----------



## Josh72

doburg717 said:


> when someone gives you a reach around while stroking your nuts singing banana boat


Quite possibly the gayest thing ever said on this site lol


----------



## capt_america

ok i'll add one..most people here knows about this though..

the salaverry - crucifix-style position from side control.


----------



## Robopencil

Josh72 said:


> Quite possibly the gayest thing ever said on this site lol


You've only seen the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Josh72 said:


> Quite possibly the gayest thing ever said on this site lol


What's even gayer is that you automatically assumed he was talking about a dude giving him a reach around.


----------



## swpthleg

I shouldn't laugh so hard at the term "**** choke" but in the context of MMA it's funnier than hell.


----------



## sk double i

Robopencil said:


> You've only seen the tip of the iceberg.


whats a rusty trombone?


----------



## UFCFAN33

sk double i said:


> whats a rusty trombone?


----------



## MalkyBoy

sk double i said:


> whats a rusty trombone?


if someone were to play your rusty trombone they would suck you off after you blasted them in the ass, not really relevant to MMA unless you have discovered a niche organisation you wish to share:thumb02:

edit seems it means something different in other places


----------

